# Shelter building with natural materials



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

One of the main things you need to worry about when in a survival situation is shelter, especially in cold, damp climates. If you do not have a shelter such as a tent and cannot find a suitable place to use as a shelter from wild animals and the elements, you will need to make one. There are numerous different ways to make a shelter in the wild. Depending on your location, you can use materials from the wilderness around you to construct a shelter. Here are a few options for making a shelter:

 (With green foliage and branches)
 (With dead leaves and branches) (Add more branches on top of the leaves if it gets windy)
 (with a tarp and branches)
 (with tree roots, foliage, and branches)
 (dugout hole with foliage and branches)
 (Lean-to with foliage and branches)
 (Grass Hut)
 (Thatched Dome Hut)
 (Wattle and Daub Hut)
 (Tiled Roof Hut)

There are tons more videos like these on YouTube. Just search for them.


----------

